# Photos of Mount Washington Hotel



## xotoxi (Feb 4, 2010)

I just popped by the Mount Washington Hotel today.  

Looks like a nice little hotel.

In the background on the first picture is (coincidentally) Mount Washington.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 4, 2010)

Poor moose. I wonder if it was on the menu before they stuffed his head?


----------



## asaratis (Feb 20, 2010)

RodISHI said:


> Poor moose. I wonder if it was on the menu before they stuffed his head?


He's alive...just stickin' his head in through the wall from his stall.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like the Overlook Hotel.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you run into these "guests"?


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Did you run into these "guests"?



Beat you by a minute Radio.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 20, 2010)

The Stanley Hotel




Where parts of "The Shining" were filmed.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Did you run into these "guests"?
> ...



Yeah, but I had to go get a picture and stuff.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 20, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Yeah, but I had to go get a picture and stuff.



Touche.


----------

